# So how cold is it in York compared to deep south?



## lau1981 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey all

Am venturing up to York next week and am a bit worried about what to pack as have been told by my fellow southerners that its fucking freezing up there compared to here!

Is it that much colder?  According to Met office not so much but then they said it was raining here last night and it was dry as a bone.

Are mucho thermals needed???


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Am venturing up to York next week and am a bit worried about what to pack as have been told by my fellow southerners that its fucking freezing up there compared to here!
> 
> ...



It's going to be -20 up there next week.  A pair of thermals definitely a good idea


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 7, 2011)

There will also be ice storms, hail, tornadoes, typhoons and a good chance of an earthquake.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 7, 2011)

It's only northern England, not the bloody North Pole!

It'll probably be a couple of degrees cooler than London.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> There will also be ice storms, hail, tornadoes, typhoons and a good chance of an earthquake.



you forgot floods of biblical proportions


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> There will also be ice storms, hail, tornadoes, typhoons and a good chance of an earthquake.



Clearly not gonna listen to you!


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 7, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> It's only northern England, not the bloody North Pole!
> 
> It'll probably be a couple of degrees cooler than London.



Well I don't know!  All I hear about is how I'm a southern pansy and how tough you northern lot are in the cold!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

Roadkill said:


> It's only northern England, not the bloody North Pole!
> 
> It'll probably be a couple of degrees cooler than London.



There's always one


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 7, 2011)

Plus just had a text from Snaps saying its fucking freezing there today!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 7, 2011)

It will be chillier! I'm constantly amazed just how much difference a few hundred miles makes to the general climate.


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/17?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 7, 2011)

Yawk is not proper north. Look at the map, there is miles and miles before you get to the real North. In fact you can't get to the North because however far you go there is always another road sign that says "To the North".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Yawk is not proper north. Look at the map, there is miles and miles before you get to the real North. In fact you can't get to the North because however far you go there is always another road sign that says "To the North".



even at John O'Groats?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

Remember lau, *DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES WEAR A COAT*.  It'll mark you out as a southern jessie for sure


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Yawk is not proper north. Look at the map, there is miles and miles before you get to the real North. In fact you can't get to the North because however far you go there is always another road sign that says "To the North".



Me and maps - I'd have it upside down thinking I lived up North.


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Remember lau, *DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES WEAR A COAT*. It'll mark you out as a southern jessie for sure





Oh dear I am a southern jessie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> Oh dear I am a southern jessie.



Same as

I refuse to go up North for fear of the derision


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Same as
> 
> I refuse to go up North for fear of the derision



My heart is dragging me up there.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 7, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> Oh dear I am a southern jessie.



No, you'll get marked out more if you're not prepared. Any idiot can be cold.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Remember lau, *DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES WEAR A COAT*. It'll mark you out as a southern jessie for sure


 
Thats Newcastle


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


> Thats Newcastle



Yeah, I know that, but I was hoping Lau didn't 

I wore a coat in Newcastle 

Dozens of people in the Bigg Market crowded round me touching me up and asking what it was


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I know that, but I was hoping Lau didn't
> 
> I wore a coat in Newcastle
> 
> Dozens of people in the Bigg Market crowded round me touching me up and asking what it was



I wouldn't have known.......

So I can wear a coat without being mobbed a la Minx?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> I wouldn't have known.......
> 
> So I can wear a coat without being mobbed a la Minx?



Yes, but if you ever do go up to Newcastle, make sure you charge the natives when they request they have their photo taken with the strange thing from down south.  I could have made a bundle but I was too busy basking in the glory to think of finances


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 7, 2011)

It's a bit parky out in Leeds today but nothing to get upset about!


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I'm always up for a money making opportunity!  Glory & finances hand in hand sounds good to me.

Just spoke to Snapps and he said its pretty chilly which for me probably means it fucking freezing.

I'm sure I'll be warmed up in one way or t'other.


----------



## Bassism (Nov 7, 2011)

it is freezing here today, i have a jumper and a coat on when stepping outside. Just seen a dead penguin also


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 7, 2011)

Basswhore said:


> it is freezing here today, i have a jumper and a coat on when stepping outside. Just seen a dead penguin also


Dead Penguins do not signify a cold North. They come from the Sarf, down in Antarctica. The poor creature has probably arrived there by aeroplane and died of deep vein thrombosis, not cold.


----------



## zenie (Nov 7, 2011)

Treat yourself to a new hat, scarf and gloves, I really feel the cold when it gets cold, and have been thinking about getting myself sorted with a new set for this year 

Tights under jeans and that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

I was meant to be getting a flu jab today but I didn't want to expose my arms and I'm in London


----------



## Edie (Nov 7, 2011)

Yer soft


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

Edie said:


> Yer soft



I *did *do that in my youth though.  Think I got sensible in my mid-20s


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Remember lau, *DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES WEAR A COAT*. It'll mark you out as a southern jessie for sure



It's YORK she's going to not bloody Newcastle!! Hun, just check the forecasts and go for layers(vest T under normal T, etc)! Zenie is spot on with the scarf/gloves and hat combo. Take them with you, you don't need to wear them!
It's nowhere near thermal weather yet and I'm way north of York! I am wearing thicker socks right enough. Also remember if you're thin blooded(like me) jeans are crap winter wear coz they sook the heat out of you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

please see post no. 20


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 7, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> please see post no. 20



I did. And??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> I did. And??



She hasn't been to Newcastle so I was going to be able to wind her up and make her think Yorkshire was the same until certain posters came along and spoilt it


----------



## moose (Nov 8, 2011)

It's at this time of year that we Northerners slather our bodies in goose grease and put our combinations on, not to be removed till March. If you follow suit, you'll be fine.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 9, 2011)

moose said:


> It's at this time of year that we Northerners slather our bodies in goose grease and put our combinations on, not to be removed till March. If you follow suit, you'll be fine.



it's almost like you don't _want_ lau to get laid


----------



## oryx (Nov 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She hasn't been to Newcastle so I was going to be able to wind her up and make her think Yorkshire was the same



It is. Minis, bare legs, shirt sleeves, middle of winter etc.


----------



## free spirit (Nov 9, 2011)

ffs it's still summer up here you soft southern jessies*

*especially minnie


----------



## janeb (Nov 9, 2011)

It's been pretty balmy here today, no need for even a cardi


----------



## Epico (Nov 9, 2011)

*York today*


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 9, 2011)

Epico said:


> *York today*


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2011)

lau, I thought you were from London?


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 9, 2011)

kabbes said:


> lau, I thought you were from London?



Near enough mate, just outside London in Kent.

Going up to visit someone  next week and trying to figure out what I need to buy/take with me.  I'm a proper wuss with the cold!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2011)

OK, Kent counts as south.  You can pass.

I was going to object to London being the "deep" south, though.


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 9, 2011)

kabbes said:


> OK, Kent counts as south. You can pass.
> 
> I was going to object to London being the "deep" south, though.



Ok deep south east?

Was very mild here today - short sleeved top and hoodie.  No coat needed.  Been checking on the met office and apparently York is generally 2-3degrees colder than here.  Have no clue how much of a difference that makes tho!


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She hasn't been to Newcastle so I was going to be able to wind her up and make her think Yorkshire was the same



But that's a bit rotten!!
Lau hun, just take a jacket/coat and a hat/scarf/glove combo. You'll be fine!!


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 9, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> But that's a bit rotten!!
> Lau hun, just take a jacket/coat and a hat/scarf/glove combo. You'll be fine!!



Cheers honey!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2011)

lau1981 said:


> Ok deep south east?
> 
> Was very mild here today - short sleeved top and hoodie. No coat needed. Been checking on the met office and apparently York is generally 2-3degrees colder than here. Have no clue how much of a difference that makes tho!


Not much, to be honest.

IIRC, you generally go down by 1 degree for every 100m above sea level.  Which means all else being equal, my house should be about 2 degrees colder than my office.  That's how little difference it makes.


----------



## lau1981 (Nov 9, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Not much, to be honest.
> 
> IIRC, you generally go down by 1 degree for every 100m above sea level. Which means all else being equal, my house should be about 2 degrees colder than my office. That's how little difference it makes.



Cool cheers mate - definitely handy to know.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 6, 2011)

About to visiot York for the first time for 15 years -- we're off on Thursday coming up (8th Dec), getting there in the afternoon, and we'll be there til Saturday 

We may take extra layers. We're more used to rain here in South Wales than Northern cold! 

<researches ale-friendly, warmth-friendly pubs  >


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> <researches ale-friendly, warmth-friendly pubs  >


i believe there might be one or two of those in york


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 7, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> i believe there might be one or two of those in york



Only one or two????


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> About to visiot York for the first time for 15 years -- we're off on Thursday coming up (8th Dec), getting there in the afternoon, and we'll be there til Saturday
> 
> We may take extra layers. We're more used to rain here in South Wales than Northern cold!
> 
> <researches ale-friendly, warmth-friendly pubs  >


 
Go to Rook and Gaskall, lovely pub, slight alternative crowd and always friendly. Most importantly it has a fine selection of beers and staff that know their stuff.

My sister used to live behind it, the lucky thing and its very popular with mates who live there.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 13, 2011)

We went to the Rook, it rocked! Very luckily there was a beer festival there that very weekend, the manager (who I spoke to) was aiming for the biggest number of pumps he'd ever yet had on both bars.
Worked well! 

We also loved the Slip Inn not far away, there was a mini-beer fest there too!!!! Focussing, excellently, on Ossett Brewery ales and related ....

The York Tap at the station has not long been open. Not cheap, but class !


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 13, 2011)

My friend lives near The Slip! - Last time I went in there there were loads of blokes from London in the front bar playing dominoes. I think it might have been a old boys away day or something. Still great pub - and great when they have a beer festival on, usually in conjunction with The Swan up the road which is owned by the same bloke. Did you pop in there too?


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2011)

When I read this I thought that this Slip Inn had reopened!

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/features/history/articles/1791077.Slip_back_in_time/

I used to go in there when I was a young 'un. My grandad drank in there and took me in my pushchair when I was a toddler, before you all think I'm as old as Methuselah. I don't remember much about it but think I can remember the smell of spilled ale drying in the sun, and the Cameron's sign above the door.


----------



## janeb (Dec 13, 2011)

The Slip and the Swan are both great, but the Golden Ball is my fav and it's at the end of my road . Was in the Tap Sunday night but not at all impressed. Called last orders before 10.10 and of the 20 odd handpumps on the bar less than half were actually working, and no dark beers on at all. Didn't bother staying, came home to the GB and drank there very happily until quite a bit later


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the Golden Ball.

Minster Inn off Bootham is also good, in the same vein with about four cosy rooms.


----------



## janeb (Dec 13, 2011)

Not made it 'that far' out yet but will make more of an effort. Trouble is that when the Golden Ball is your very local you get lazy!  We did go in town on Sunday as my BIL was up - called in the 'House of Trembling Madness' for the first time since we moved here. Was ok but not keen on all the dead animals!


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 15, 2011)

janeb said:


> The Slip and the Swan are both great, but the Golden Ball is my fav and it's at the end of my road .



Went to the Ball too! That was last Thursday evening, 8th Dec. We loved it, very impressed by the unaltered interior and general atmosphere.

We were really lucky with finding a couple of excellent blues musicians playing FREE at very same the time that we were chilling with the lovely choice of beers then available ... 



> Was in the Tap Sunday night but not at all impressed. Called last orders before 10.10 and of the 20 odd handpumps on the bar less than half were actually working, and no dark beers on at all. Didn't bother staying, came home to the GB and drank there very happily until quite a bit later



Shame the Tap didn't work for you .... maybe it's more of a place for ale tourists ...  

The choice was fine when we were in, but we were waiting for a train last Saturday afternoon and maybe we were lucky ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh yes we did make the Swan as well. Lovely, yet-a-bloody-gain  a fine ale choice, and as an added bonus it had a fire which he Slip didn't ....

Now we're back in Swansea, and grumpy ...


----------



## oryx (Dec 16, 2011)

janeb said:


> called in the 'House of Trembling Madness' for the first time since we moved here. Was ok but not keen on all the dead animals!



Despite visiting York regularly I'd never heard of the House of Trembling Madness - now that is a name crying out to be googled! It sounds great - unfortunately, the last time I got to York all I got to drink in was O'Neills (yes, I know - flagellates self with imaginary real ale whip - and it wasn't my choice need I say!) and the houses of friends & relatives.

The York Brewery pubs (Three Legged Mare, Last Drop & Yorkshire Terrier) are all good - I managed a drink in the Yorkshire Terrier over the summer but generally have to fall in with the choices of my nearest & dearest...........


----------



## janeb (Dec 17, 2011)

I like the Yorkshire Terrier and go there quite a lot if I'm actually in town, it's often busy but not packed, which given it's location is pretty good


----------



## lau1981 (Dec 18, 2011)

Argh!!!  My fella who is a born and bred northerner said that he really noticed the cold when he got home weds night!

I'm gonna freeze 27th!!!!!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 20, 2011)

oryx said:


> The York Brewery pubs (Three Legged Mare, Last Drop & Yorkshire Terrier) are all good - I managed a drink in the Yorkshire Terrier over the summer but generally have to fall in with the choices of my nearest & dearest...........



Got to the Last Drop, very nice, and York Brewery beers really are grand 

But we didn't have time to make the others


----------



## janeb (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, you'll just have to come back again - had a quick pint in the Golden Ball just now on my way home from finishing my Christmas shopping


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 22, 2011)

Thinking of coming up again for the York Beer Festival next September if we can't make it earlier. Just a wish-idea at this stage though


----------

